

Why Some Apple Fans Won't Buy the iPhone - nickb
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB118954864913424277.html?mod=most_viewed_day

======
ahsonwardak
It's kinda funny. Apple users are realizing that they should wait until the
next release for something better. I guess it's true for any piece of
technology.

For a technology company in a consumer electronics market, it's so rare to see
them take their product off the market at its peak and then replace it. This
is a common practice in the computing world, but not for consumer electronics,
like TV's, etc.

It's taking some getting used to, as the market penetration for the iPod and
related product is increasing. Are iPod users willing to consistently shell
several hundred dollars every 1 to 2 years to keep up with newer, cooler
products? The answer is yes if they can see the benefits.

Who knows? Maybe, this is the major move from iPod to iPhone.

------
donna
Why i don't, because it's a read-only device, i need a phone i can write
--type information into.

